# Parking - Marine Drive, Dover



## lifestyle

On the way home in May this year,i notice that there are now parking restrictions on marine parade, along where the flats are.
Sign reads Parking for motorcycles and cars only at any time.
There were no motorhomes parked there.The only area now available is opposite the hotel for about 10 motorhomes and i don`t think it will be long before that is a restriction.People were sitting in the hotel eating their evening meal stirring at a wall of MH`s.

Les

site admin edit - new thread started for this post


----------



## bigfrank3

If I don't stay the night on Marine Parade where else does anyone recommend

Frank


----------



## lesanne

Is the uk motorhome parking friendly anyway......don.t think so ..regards Les


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

bigfrank3 said:


> If I don't stay the night on Marine Parade where else does anyone recommend
> 
> Frank


The other side of the channel.
Both outward and return.

Dave p


----------



## autostratus

We overnighted on Marine Parade opposite the boat club 4/5 May on our return from France and there seemed to be the usual number of motorhomes parked up.
Didn't read the signs though. Just assumed.  

I will watch this thread with interest.


----------



## Grizzly

Join me in writing to the Port of Dover Authority to suggest, when they do their planned expansion, if they can put aside a corner for overnighting motorhomes.

Yes, I know, flying pigs and all that but you can only start somewhere !

Thanks for the heads-up on this.

G


----------



## bigfrank3

I always park on the otherside of the channel but this year I have booked a different ferry as I was oing to visit some friends then go directly to the ferry. Unfortunately one of them is entering hospital on the day of our planned visit so I m having to change my travel plans.

A convolute explanation for a simple question.  

Frank


----------



## TerryL

"Lifestyle" are you talking about the eastern end of Marine Parade? "Autostratus" is talking about the western end, near the marina, so might be different.

Anybody there now who could check? Down that way on Sunday......

Terry


----------



## Grizzly

Frank: there's always Canterbury P&R motorhome aire:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=4695

Not as convenient as Marine Parade but a good place to overnight and not too far away.

G


----------



## 113016

lifestyle said:


> On the way home in May this year,i notice that there are now parking restrictions on marine parade, along where the flats are.
> Sign reads Parking for motorcycles and cars only at any time.


I could be wrong, but I think I read the same sign last year.
If I did, I assumed that they were classing M/Hs as a car or turning a blind eye.
Maybe someone will confirm one way or the other.


----------



## autostratus

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> bigfrank3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I don't stay the night on Marine Parade where else does anyone recommend
> 
> Frank
> 
> 
> 
> The other side of the channel.
> Both outward and return.
> 
> Dave p
Click to expand...

We usually overnight on the DFDS car park in Dunkerque on our way out but we overnight on Marine Parade on our return as we like to make a 4.30am start from Dover next morning.
Through the Dartford tunnel before 6.00am and breakfast on The M1.
Home for 9.30-9.45

It works for us and hope we don't have to change it.


----------



## SidT

Hi. I am pretty sure those signs have always been there. We parked halfway along the parade about 10 days ago and there were 3 other M/H's parked along the parade.

In the past I have spoken to a policeman and a warden whilst standing outside the van who had no objection to motorhomes parking along the parade.

I know one thing, there has always been a 3500kg limit on the parade which has always been ignored.

Cheers Sid


----------



## lifestyle

autostratus said:


> We overnighted on Marine Parade opposite the boat club 4/5 May on our return from France and there seemed to be the usual number of motorhomes parked up.
> Didn't read the signs though. Just assumed.
> 
> I will watch this thread with interest.


Where you parked is still ok at the moment.

Les


----------



## lifestyle

TerryL said:


> "Lifestyle" are you talking about the eastern end of Marine Parade? "Autostratus" is talking about the western end, near the marina, so might be different.
> 
> Anybody there now who could check? Down that way on Sunday......
> 
> Terry


Terry.It`s where the gardens are in front of the flats.
As i have said,there were no MH`s parked up ,which is very unusual.They were all crammed in opposite the hotel.

Les


----------



## blondel

Help!! 8O Thats where we planned to stay tomorrow night! We usually use Canterbury P & R but as sometimes the machine has been out of order we didn't want to risk it on a Sunday when the office was closed in case we couldn't get out. Has anyone stayed on a Sunday or have any advice about Marine Parade?


----------



## grouch

I think that sign has always been there. When we parked up there were no motorhomes and we flagged down a police car who said it was perfectly ok to park for the night. I think Locovan has posted on this subject.


----------



## autostratus

blondel said:


> Help!! 8O Thats where we planned to stay tomorrow night! We usually use Canterbury P & R but as sometimes the machine has been out of order we didn't want to risk it on a Sunday when the office was closed in case we couldn't get out. Has anyone stayed on a Sunday or have any advice about Marine Parade?


My inclination would be to go there as usual and see for myself.

If there was a change in policy which meant I couldn't stay I would come back to the little roundabout at the marina end and turn right.
In 100m I would check out the car park on the left where I have previously seen motorhomes parked when I have been leaving the Marine Parade at 4.30am for home.


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafront*

just a word of warning the car park you mention is the marina boat owners car park i park my motorhome there but i have a permit there is a very eager clamper and many vehicles are often clamped There is a very nice camp site at martin mill about 3 miles out of dover but motor homes are still parking along the sea front over night but during the day it is pay and display but dont go there today there is a 8 mile traffic jam at the moment according to the local radio


----------



## nicholsong

blondel said:


> Help!! 8O Thats where we planned to stay tomorrow night! We usually use Canterbury P & R but as sometimes the machine has been out of order we didn't want to risk it on a Sunday when the office was closed in case we couldn't get out. Has anyone stayed on a Sunday or have any advice about Marine Parade?


We were at Canterbury P+R on a Sunday recently not knowing it was closed, so we parked up outside on the service road. Nobody bothered us and we left before operations started on Mon.

We were still able to walk the cassette in and get a few cans of water.

Geoff


----------



## Pard

Typical! Have travelled out via Dover loads of times and always taken midday ferries to avoid overnighting near Dover beforehand. This year thought we'd try an earlier ferry and Marine Drive for the first time, and... 

What to do??

Pard


----------



## 113016

Pard said:


> Typical! Have travelled out via Dover loads of times and always taken midday ferries to avoid overnighting near Dover beforehand. This year thought we'd try an earlier ferry and Marine Drive for the first time, and...
> 
> What to do??
> 
> Pard


It seems that a few of us either have or think we have seen the signs there in previous years and we have not had any problems.
Personally, I will still be heading to park in Marine Parade.
I tend to overnight there both when shipping out and in  
The signs are probably there to stop trucks.


----------



## 04HBG

blondel said:


> Help!! 8O Thats where we planned to stay tomorrow night! We usually use Canterbury P & R but as sometimes the machine has been out of order we didn't want to risk it on a Sunday when the office was closed in case we couldn't get out. Has anyone stayed on a Sunday or have any advice about Marine Parade?


We stopped on a Saturday night last year and on trying to get out at 8am Sunday morning found the gate not working, luckily there is a phone number posted in the office window we just rang that and they opened it remotely, they had us on camera and could see the problem.

Hope this helps

RD


----------



## rexos

*Marine Parade*

Need to keep tabs on this. We head off on our annual drive to Greece on Fri eve, 15th. Normally parking in Marine Parade around midnight. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hydrocell

Hi Ed

I park in front of the flats on the 29th May 2012, did not notice the signs, mind you it was at 11.30pm, just got off the dfds ferry from Calais I parked between tow other MMS’s that looked like they had been their for some time, left at 8.30am on the 30th no problem, however it my have been just luck.

Regards
Ray


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Absolutely no problem last week. We always park at the end of Marine Drive furthest from the ferry terminal.

I wonder if you are talking about the side of the road nearest to the hotel and flats ? That could raise a few eyebrows - But if you park on the beach side, there is no problem whatsoever.

Just another scare story ?


----------



## sheringham

We always overnight on the "Marine Parade" both inward and outward for many of the reasons already touched on by others.
In reality we don't...as that stretch of the coast road has 3 names. Its impossible to park on the Esplanade which is nearest to the Hover terminal. Marine Parade proper is along the park area, nearest to the ferry terminal, then there is the middle section, Waterloo Crescent, which is where the hotels face the sea.
Our experience is that most MHs park in Waterloo Crescent but everybody calls it the Marine Parade.

enjoy

Ron


----------



## Pard

Dover District Council's website says there is a "limited waiting area for cars with caravans on the Waterloo Crescent section of the seafront at Dover" and that tickets should be purchased. Does anyone know what hours are charged?


----------



## jeffro

*dover seafrot*

I keep my yacht in the marina and went to look last sat there was several campers parked up and a very large tag axle went back to look on sunday and counted 10 campers and the same tag axle seems he stayed over the weekend suppose thats ok as long as you pay and display 9am to 6 pm then its freeeee


----------



## locovan

blondel said:


> Help!! 8O Thats where we planned to stay tomorrow night! We usually use Canterbury P & R but as sometimes the machine has been out of order we didn't want to risk it on a Sunday when the office was closed in case we couldn't get out. Has anyone stayed on a Sunday or have any advice about Marine Parade?


If the machine is out of order they make it so you can lift the barrier by hand --talk to the man in the office when you arrive he will tell you that --honest


----------



## locovan

http://doveruk.blogspot.co.uk/2011/10/golden-panorama-of-victorian-waterloo.html


----------



## aldra

We stayed on CC park and Ride

ticket included the bus to Canterbury for up to 6 people and the dog can come too

Would definitely use it again--toilets and not crowded, but it was off-season

Aldra


----------



## aldra

PS-- £2.50 charge--complete bargain  

Aldra


----------



## vicdicdoc

Pard said:


> . . . Does anyone know what hours are charged?


ASAIK its free after 6pm till 0800 [or is it 0900 :? ] - either way if you purchase a ticket from the machine it doesn't start till then, we always purchase a ticket as soon as we arrive [usually after 6pm] & shove it in the window - legal & no probs [so far]


----------



## mrbricolage

We stayed in front of the flats on the 25th May with several other motorhomes. Got there about 11:30pm and left about 8.30am. No bother and plan to do it again.


----------



## prog54

We parked at the end nearest the terminal and noticed the the whole road up to the first junction allowed cars and motorhomes but not caravans. All parking was chargeable up to 6pm and then free until I think 8am.
We went to Dunkirk and parked there on the return journey.

Seemed enough spaces in Dover for quite a number of M/H's although when we go in August it will surely be a bit more crowded.


----------



## Telbell

We parked overnight in front of flats 3rd week in May. Quite a few other m/homes there, plus a car and caravan. Police car drove past a few times.

No problems no bother and intend to do same later in year.

Unusual for there to be NO m/homes at all parked there 8O


----------



## Pard

We spent the night there on 16th June as did others and it seems to be acceptable. Will hopefully use again.


----------



## locovan

They have no plans to stop it as The Council are happy the M/Homes have some where to park while waiting for Ferries.


----------



## Kev1

We stayed on our outward journey beginning of March (1st time for us)
Then on our return ferry early April bout 11 at night we heard a thud against the side of the camper.
I went out and a car had driven off and thrown the remains of a take away all down the side of the camper.

lovely people 

a quick bowl of washing up water and all was OK but 
a sad reflection on people

Kev

We are hoping to head off to France early Sept and will stay again.
But have shotgun out for take awqy eaters


----------

